# For Sale Discounted!



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

*Attention Retailers & Aquarium Supply Store Owners*

*Reef Lighting is one of the most important things to get, so you may as well buy High Quality Led lighting. These lights have proven over and over by our many customers to successively grow SPS, LPS and Softies without any issues.*​
24w Dimmable Full Spectrum Par38 Reef Lamps 
*Link to details: *http://www.brightaquatics.com/dimmable-full-spectrum-led-reef-lighting/

18w Dimmable True Spectrum Par38 Reef Lamps 
*Link to details:* http://www.brightaquatics.com/dimmable-true-spectrum-reef-led-system/

10.5w Pico Special Par 30 Lamp (14k) 
*Link to details:* http://www.brightaquatics.com/true-spectrum-reef-led-system-model-pi3ctf/

Par Reading for each model

24watt Full Spectrum 90° lenses, 10" from water over a 24" cube aquarium!

Center Waterline: 1027
Center Middle: 395
Center Sand bed: 290
Front Left Sand Bed: 51
Front Right Sand Bed: 50
Back Left Sand Bed: 121
Back Right Sand Bed: 122

18w True Spectrum Par38 90° lenses, 8" from water over 24" cube Aquarium!

Center Waterline: 1018
Center Middle: 381
Center Sand bed: 276
Front Left Sand Bed: 41
Front Right Sand Bed: 42
Back Left Sand Bed: 112
Back Right Sand Bed: 118

*Contact:* http://www.brightaquatics.com/contact/


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

any par readings?


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

*Thank you everyone who took advantage of our discounted prices!*​
When you're in need of awesome Reef Lighting, please contact us via www.brightaquatics.com

Are you a retailer and interested in evaluating our products? We are welcoming retailers throughout Canada for a fantastic opportunity; we are choosing ONLY One retail location in each city from this point forward in order to allow fair game between retailers.

Please contact us via www.brightaquatics.com for further information!


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

chriscro said:


> any par readings?


Yes, Updated in the first post!


----------

